# Vibratory or tumble polisher



## Lykle (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi good people,

I was browsing and learning and came across an article of deburring with a vibratory drum.
So I started looking, and it seems you simply cannot get one cheaply here in Holland.

As I have a little time on my hands, why not make one? Has any of you geniuses out there found any plans or a website on this subject?

Looking forward to your reply's.

Lykle


----------



## Kermit (Nov 17, 2009)

They are sold here in the states at toy stores. Some kind of rock tumbler/jewelry maker set. Probably all plastic and battery operated but, at the kids toy stores.

Perhaps you could check out that source in your native land?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 17, 2009)

the drom kind should be easy to make some rollers and shaft out of an old printer and an old sewing machine or whatever motor. 
here is a ling to the harboror freight vibraotr manual mabe some ideas there. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93252.pdf
Tin


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi All
Hmmm someone on another forum was asking about using corncob and Brasso as a polishing media and reading through that manual answers the question .thanks for the link Tin

Cheers Paul


----------



## turkeywire (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a link for a vibratory polisher made from a car polisher. http://www.jurai.net/~winter/tumbler/tumbler.html
Also google ball mill.

Hope this helps
Carl


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 17, 2009)

Lots of them for sale on eBay for either lapidary (rocks) or gunsmiths (reloading).

Best,

BW


----------



## Lykle (Nov 18, 2009)

Great links and ideas guys!

Thanks a lot.
I really liked that car polisher tumbler. I happen to have an old car polisher and my wife just threw a bowl like that away. So, out of the garbage can and into the garage. Nice little job to do when I arrive in Cyprus.

All I need to do now is find the medium. Looking forward to this job. 

Again, thanks for the help.

Lykle


----------



## deverett (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a look at Chris Heapy's site. He has a design for a tumbler (and lots of other goodies as well). His workshop practice articles make good reading, too.

http://www.astronomiainumbria.org/a...ca/easyweb.easynet.co.uk/_chrish/homepge2.htm

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

From experience making stuff from cold roll steel deburring is a snap with a vibratory tumbler. I use the resin polygon type of media. Makes sharp edges nice and crisp in about an hour in the machine. The media I bought was the derusting media from Horrible Freight.


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 19, 2009)

Media makes all the diff on these things. 

Here is my page with the media I use to deburr: http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCVibeDeburr.htm

Eventually I will pick up a second tumbler and leave it setup for polish.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Bob, 

That is very similar media to what I am using for deburring. I'm also getting similar results on steel (satin appearance) Although I have not left the parts in long enough to remove tool marks. I just wanted the sharp edges knocked down.


----------



## shred (Nov 20, 2009)

FWIW, most deburring medias (the triangles and such) are meant to be run 'wet'-- with the tumbler full of water (or cutting fluid) and media. Reloading tumblers are mostly designed to be run dry with walnut and/or corncob for cleaning and polishing-- they can be made to work wet, but keep an eye on them. 'wet' media does not work very well dry.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 20, 2009)

The stuff I got from H-F is supposed to be used in their tumbler that looks like the other reloader tumblers. From my experience their stuff works well. Thanks for the tip. I'll be sure to read the spec carefully if I try to buy from another source!


----------



## shred (Nov 21, 2009)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> The stuff I got from H-F is supposed to be used in their tumbler that looks like the other reloader tumblers. From my experience their stuff works well. Thanks for the tip. I'll be sure to read the spec carefully if I try to buy from another source!


Well, sort-of. HF has two tumblers, a large and small and they look very similar, which might not be an accident. The small one I have says somewhere it's only to be used dry while the large is ok with liquids. I've got the little one and it works ok as long as you don't fill it above the center bolt, which isn't sealed or let the liquid splash around too much (I also made a shorter offset weight for mine because it was raising too much of a ruckus when operating as well)


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 21, 2009)

My apologies. My comments were not clear. I was referring to the media from H-F. I don't buy anything from them other than a few select items that have proven to not be crap. I have a Franklin Arsenal tumbler which has a sealed bowl and can take wet media.


----------



## deverett (Nov 25, 2009)

You can make your own (horizontal) tumbler barrels from 5" waste pipe. The ends can be purchased from eBay. Item 110434874585 gives an example.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Or a wiper motor and a small round tin....

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6812.0


----------

